# ACER aspire e1-510 intel hd graphics driver problem



## pavo_hrvat (Nov 9, 2012)

Hello i have a problem with intel HD drivers i have downloaded many versions of intel HD graphics drivers all of which give the same error
This computer does not meet the minimum requirements for installing the software. My windows version is win 7 ultimate 32 bit please help.
I have tried the drivers from intels and acers website the same error


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

According to this it is a windows 8 machine Download Drivers and Manuals | Acer Official Site


----------



## pavo_hrvat (Nov 9, 2012)

I belive it was linux when we bought it but we have installed windows


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot guarantee anything but you can try using this method to look for drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## pavo_hrvat (Nov 9, 2012)

i have succeeded in installing the driver over drivermax which installed it but the drivers seem out dated


----------



## pavo_hrvat (Nov 9, 2012)

i can run space marine very playable very little lag it run battlefield 3 very unplayable only few frames but when i try to run bullet storm i get physx error


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is not surprising, if you have a working driver consider yourself lucky.


----------



## pavo_hrvat (Nov 9, 2012)

if i can run space marine and other good graphics games why cant i run bulletstorm?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Different games have differing requirements, the machine was not built for win 7 as I mentioned already it is win 8 or as you had linux.


----------



## pavo_hrvat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well ty for you help i guess i shoud be happy i succeeded to fix the problem by myself and ty for your information


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

